# bearings same as Aristo for a buck



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

You can get the same bearings for a buck each from this site. I have been using them for over a year and they are still working great rain and all. Jake

http://www.avidrc.com/shop/?action=item&id=137


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake, 
So the bearing that the link goes to is the right size for use with Aristo, USA, Bachmann, etc, axles?
Is the OD the same as the Aristo bearings?
Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Clem (Warrior Run) sold me a bag of similar bearings for about $1 each, and i fitted them on a coach kit. They worked great - thanks for finding a similar source with flanged versions, etc. 

Jim - if you click the 'bearings' link on that site, you'll find a gazillion different sizes. Just measure your Aristos and buy what you need...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What we need now is the size of the bearings that fit Aristo and other journals without having to drill.... On the Aristo's you can pull out the plastic bushing. 

Anyone? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice site but how do I know what size I need to fit Aristo cars. Little more info please. later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, the 3mm ID is for most all the axles. The 6 mm OD would necessitate drilling a 6mm hole in the journal. It's been reported that when the Aristo inserts are removed, the 6 mm fits right in. This unit has a flange with will keep it in the journal right nicely.

I've used some without the flange and if you don't drill the hole at the proper depth, the bearing did not work properly.

In the recent past, I've done away with all the ball bearings in the journals and just run straight metal wheels. Mostly Bachmann with very good success. 

Disclaimer..... That's just my experience....


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jim, Stan is correct these are the perfect fit in Aristo trucks the ones on the book marked page that I posted. And as Stan said just remove the the plastic bushing using a drywall screw. Screw it in a turn and pull it out, simple. 99% of axles work better and track better because the shoulder takes some of the slop out wheels, same as adding washers but if you what they are easy to flush mount using a counter sink bite one rotation does it. They go thru switchs better going forward or backward with the shoulders out and you can fit an electrical eyelit on first pushing the bearing thru it into the truck if you need addition power pickup, great for tenders or cabooses for better lighting with now flicker. lI have never had to lube these even on the cars that are left out 7x24. Buy 8 and try one car for 8 bucks you will be back for more. On my heavyweigths my new Pacific could only pull 7 before I got slip on some curves, but after adding these I had one Pacific (New edition) pull all 8 of my PRR and then added my 5 Sante Fe heavyweight coachs. Only problem I have run into is if you get an uncoupling going up a grade the back of the train will roll to the low point no matter how far away it is. I stoped the train to add some cars uncoupled them turned to pick up couple cars and when I turned back half my train was a runaway and boy did it run. Jake


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I was looking around their site, as well as reading the previous posts, but what are the three numbers? So, taking the one that the link goes to: 

3x6x2.5 

3=ID 
6=OD 
2.5=? 

What does the 2.5 mean?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not totally sure about this, but I believe it's...

Bore - Outside Diameter - width, expressed in millimeters


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at some USA,MDC and LGB trucks, the 6 mm od would not work. Don't have any Aristo's laying around though.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

The bearing mentioned (3x6x2.5) works very well in the Aristo Bettendorf trucks, depending on whose 
axles U use, U may have to polish them down a little to go thru the bore of the bearing... They can also 
be fitted to Aristo's Barber truck very nicely, but its a good bit more work an I don't think its worth the 
trouble or expense because the factory bronze bushings R quite free rolling the way they they R...
Paul R...


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

For the moment, put aside whether or not the Aristo ball bearings (#25529411 tube of ten) will fit this or that truck. For those of us who have been using them in conversions, what came in the mail to me today may be of interest, regarding the first post of this thread-- 

Last fall, I ordered a couple of tubes of the Aristo bearings from my favorite dealer, at $20 plus change per tube. Last month, I ordered five more tubes, along with some other items; the shipment came only including two tubes of bearings, at the same price. Today, the other three tubes arrived--with sticker shock! Now, I am aware that Aristo raised prices 20% at the first of the year, but here is what I found: 
Aristo sticker price-$39.00 
Favorite dealer's store sticker--$33.15 
Favorite dealer's on-line site price--$24.57 
Same product from online bearing vendor--$10 for 10 

I want to give my business to My Favorite Dealer, but guess where my future bearing orders will be placed--hint--reread first post of this thread. 

Larry


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there really a huge advantage to ball bearings? When I lube the wheels in the plastic journals they spin pretty freely. I can see in a heavyweight, that makes sense. but those of you who use them--do you really notice a large improvement?


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I just checked the site and the bearings in question are on backorder with no estimated arrival. You know, these guys are buying them from somewhere and reselling them. If we could figure out where they are getting them we could get them even cheaper.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote-- I agree, for typical rolling stock. I model in 1:20, and the Bachmann freight cars roll just fine with a drop of lube on each journal. However, I am installing BB's on my hoppers because they are used in actual ballast service, with a 5# load of crushed quartz in each of four cars. Even with the stock "friction" bearings, they roll well, but I want to reduce drag when loaded and in a long train. As for the AMS J&S passenger cars, they rolled like cement blocks until being retrofitted with BB's. Also, an AMS caboose that is being fitted up as a RC/battery car has them installed because of the weight. When poor performing trucks or very heavy loading are involved, BB's are definitely worth the effort to install them. 

rpc7271--I have no objection to a hobby provider making a reasonable markup when repackaging items like these to make them readily available to us, but I have to balk when it is taken to an extreme, as this case seems to be. Aristo is probably getting them at the same bulk price as the on-line guys selling them for a buck or so, and they must be making a profit at that. 

Larry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that its any big deal, but I personally buy wheels with BB on the axle. one side or both. because that frees the wheels (independently) to go different speeds around curves , thus reduces drag. That on my heavy cars is where its important. 
The "real" trains don't have as tight of curves as we do. 
I would not spend the money on the other unless I can find a reason for it.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, I agree BB wheels are the best but it is an issue of econmy with some of us. I have Aristo roller bearing trucks on most of my rolling stock but now that the price on them has gone over $22.00 a pair I can't afford as many as before so I have to look for alternatives. Then even with ball bearing wheels I find that the axles still rotate in the truck frame. The ultimate setup would be double ball bearing wheels with bearings in the truck frame. When i win the lottery I will do just that.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Marty, I agree with what you said about using the bearing wheel set. But I can do an entire car (8 bearings) for less then what you pay for one axle. This gives me more to spend on cars or engines. Do you need them Yes and No, if you are pulling a train with 1-30 cars No but more than that with any kind of curves or hard grades mixed in and you will notice with the more you add. I have a 1st run u25 with no additional weight and it will max out at 20 cars on my layout with no bearings. Now the same engine will pull up to 70 cars before the same effect starts showing up. Now do I always use it with 70 cars, No its usual train is 15-25 cars so why the bearings well why maintain your car engine to make it last and be trouble free. I have a laser temp sensor when the engine make 4 loops on my 1200' of track roll the engine over and the temp. is 109 deg. Now the same engine the same 4 loops but the same number and types of cars but with bearings and the temp comes in at 89 deg. Remember the basics, heat is the enemy of electronic devises and motors. So yes do I need them now No but do I want to have the engine for the long haul, Yes. I am an Electrical/Mechanical Engineer and work for one of the largest utility company in the US and these practices apply whether you are dealing with an Aristo motor or one that lifts a elevator with 40 people 50 or more stories. "Less heat longer life, Less maint." Jake


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Another advantage to bearings is for operating displays. Where I work, we have a couple of LGBs that run about 14 hours a day 365 days a year, and by having bearings, the motors last much longer.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Another advantage is that if you build a bettery car and put large batteries in it, the rolling resistance is MUCH less with ball bearings that with any type of friction bearing.

Also, you won't get a hotbox


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 5 passenger cars 4 axles apiece and these will need 8 ball bearings, that gives 40 ball bearings needed. Then I look at the freight cars (10) and see another 80 needed. That is 120 ball bearings for $120.00. 
I added $80 and just bought another engine instead of ball bearings. I really like the looks of 2 SD-45's pulling my cars now. Plus i have double the power for plowing snow!!! 

Ball bearings on axles may be in my future, but I doubt it. I personally would rather double head and where weight is a problem I go with ball bearing wheels. 
I do like having cabooses with ball bearing wheels for electrical pickup on my track powered layout to keep the drag down at the end of the train.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. I ordered these (http://www.avidrc.com/shop/?action=item&id=137) and they didn't fit the Aristo, USA or Sal Val axles. Hole in the bearing is to small. Sent them all back!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...t/postid/80237/forumid/17/This place <a href=


This place


 http://www.vxb.com/ballbearings.html?OVRAW=roller%20bearings%20robots&OVKEY=roller%20bearing&OVMTC=advanced&OVADID=743090512&OVKWID=4574897512 [/url]


also has bearings. Anyone know the diameter of the Bachmann axles??


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

RPC, if you take a look at the ARISTO on line instruction manual tab on their site and look at the bearings manual you will see even with the Aristo Bearings you have to sand the axl ends down. These are a perfect match if not better. They have a better seal and only cost $1.00 each. I have both and the are size wise a perfect match. I have done over 200 cars to date. Jake


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I have both the rc bearings and the aristo ones and the ariso is about .003 bigger in the ID and the axle slides in ..... I have only had to trim the axle down with the rc bearings


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

At well over twice the price of the RC bearings, I would hope U don't have to file the axles...
The AC bearings have a MSRP of $39 for10, probably $28-$30 street price !!!!!!! 
Thanks, but I'll file the axles as necesary, once set-up for it, I can do both ends of 
axle in about minute on average anyway... Don't know what VXB is getting for them 
these days, bet its at least double the RC price though...
Paul R...


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Paul, You are right, all I do is place a piece of emery cloth on the axle end rotate 6-8 turns and they fit perfect same that is posted on the Aristo site for their bearings. Jake


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I got some RC bearings today will try them later Bruce


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo-Craft has a new MSRP $20.00


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann axles definitely need to be turned down a bit, even to make a snug fit.


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

I put the ball bearing on my Aristo-Craft boxcars last week they worked out good


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bruce, I just completed my 8 ECLSTS show cars and the axles fit perfect. Even at Aristo's new lower price the best street price that I have found was almost $18.00 for 10 and these are $10 for 10 and they make a profit. I think Aristo is missing something here. I have done over 200 cars including the new ones and have not had to relube any and they stay out 3/4 of the year rain or shine. I have an old Pacific with the original drive system and it doesn't even hesitate on a 3.2% grade with over 53 cars in-tow. If you place electrial eyelets over the holes and press the bearing thru them you have a great electrical pickup. I have converted all the Aristo cabooses this way and all 18 heavy weights also. Jake


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I just ordered some, to try it out. We'll see how they work


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By bdp3wsy on 02/03/2009 8:34 PM
You can get the same bearings for a buck each from this site. I have been using them for over a year and they are still working great rain and all. Jake

http://www.avidrc.com/shop/?action=item&id=137 







The Bearings at this link DO NOT FIT Aristocraft axles. I just received a bunch of them and tried them out. The interior diameter is far too smal--it'd take a lot of work to get the exle ends to fitl. I'm going to have to send these back. 

It's my fault for not actually measuring and taking the original poster's word for it. I put my digital caliper on the aristo axles and they range from 3.05 to 3.07 to 2.97 mm. The inside diameter onf the bearings is 2.90-2.95 

It might be that if you had a run of Aristos with smaller axles, these would work. They do press-fit into the sideframes if you remove the plastic bushing


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

With much effort, I just managed to install some of these bearings on three bachmann axles on an aristo flatcar. My conclusion is that it is definitely not worth it. The axle without the ball bearing seems to turn more freely than the ball bearing axles. It takes a good deal of sanding--chucking the wheel in a drill and using an emery cloth-- to get the bearings to fit the axles, and in the end the tight fit of the bearing accentuates the uneveness of the bushing hole in the sideframe, so that the wheels roll less evenly and less freely.


I'm going to keep experimenting, rather than just send these back, but right now I'm thinking this is a big waste of time and money


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a two sets of USA articulated container cars That is 10 cars Will the bearings we are talking about here fit the trucks from usa? I am surprised at the amount of drag those ten cars produce.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know, I've never seen those USAT cars. The Aristo sideframes have a plastic bushing in them, a little piece of plastic tube with an outside diameter of 6 mm and an inside diameter of 3 mm. The bushing comes out of the sideframe, and then you insert the bearing in the hole. I only have two USAT cars and neither has that kind of arrangement--both would have to be drilled


I ended up installing all the bearings that I had, enough to do 6 cars. On some it may have been an improvement. On others it may have made things worse

You have to turn the Aristo axles down. I chucked them in a drill and held a mill ******* file against the axle end.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I went and ordered 16 of the bearings. I will see what I can use them for when they get here. I was thinking of striping down the steel wheels I have and modifiing them to a accept some kind of ball bearings.


----------

